# Is this Ebay "UltraPTFE" teflon wax a scam, or does it work?



## trykkertor (Aug 17, 2008)

Surfing ebay, I stumbled over this UltraPTFE Teflon Wax.

What do you recon?
Is it anything to it, or one to avoid?



> Prepare to throw away every other car wax and polish you've ever tried!
> 
> Welcome to the revolution!
> 
> ...


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Without reading anymore than the title, Swissvax Shield claims it uses similar technology.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

well it's a detailing related eBay advert so it'll probably be deleted..
marketing rubbish - I wonder who their customer is who's been in the trade for 30 years and thought he'd 'seen it all'...


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Load of codswallop about the PTFE being in any way functional.
Its inclusion is jedi mind tricks for those of little understanding about how PTFE coatings are produced - acid and high temps are all you need know.
Plenty of info online to clue yourself up with.


----------



## caddyman (Dec 2, 2008)

i'll get a bottle as it's only £15.00 and do a test against swissvax shield i also currently have that has PTFE in it and see which one comes out tops

Worth a try don't you think - i got 30 days to test it and if it doesn't perform better than the shield i'll get a full refund


----------



## agpatel (Jun 5, 2009)

PJS said:


> Load of codswallop about the PTFE being in any way functional.
> It's inclusion is jedi mind tricks for those of little understanding about how PTFE coatings are produced - acid and high temps are all you need know.
> Plenty of info online to clue yourself up with.


As PJS said, to actually get PTFE to bond to paint you would have to bake it at high temps and the finish would not be clear. If you would use PTFE on paint it would would be crystal clear someone would of done it by now. Even Dupont said it is rubbish in wax's and such and then they got tired of going against people and said what the heck and joined in and put it in there wax's to sell some product.


----------



## BigLeegr (Feb 28, 2008)

agpatel said:


> As PJS said, to actually get PTFE to bond to paint you would have to bake it at high temps and the finish would not be clear. If you would use PTFE on paint it would would be crystal clear someone would of done it by now.


Yep. You wouldn't get Teflon to stick to a car just by rubbing it on. Not to say the other stuff in the wax won't make the car look good, but the PTFE is strictly marketing with no verifiable proof backing it.



agpatel said:


> Even Dupont said it is rubbish in wax's and such and then they got tired of going against people and said what the heck and joined in and put it in there wax's to sell some product.


Actually, if you are referring to the DuPont wax in the black bottles that say "Teflon Car Wax For a Shine that Really Lasts" that wax isn't made by DuPont. A company called Tenneco Automotive in Michigan, USA licensed the names/trademarks/etc. from DuPont for their product.


----------



## agpatel (Jun 5, 2009)

BigLeegr said:


> Yep. You wouldn't get Teflon to stick to a car just by rubbing it on. Not to say the other stuff in the wax won't make the car look good, but the PTFE is strictly marketing with no verifiable proof backing it.
> 
> Actually, if you are referring to the DuPont wax in the black bottles that say "Teflon Car Wax For a Shine that Really Lasts" that wax isn't made by DuPont. A company called Tenneco Automotive in Michigan, USA licensed the names/trademarks/etc. from DuPont for their product.


Yes that is the stuff I was referring to, I would of guessed Dupont would of not made it but still ad the dupont name on it.

People will see Teflon on a bottle and thinking oh that stuff works on my pans it has to work on my car.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

DuPont will 'lie' cense the product as long as it contains a miniscule amount of PTFE (which as previously eluded too does nothing unless its applied at 700.oC)


----------



## trykkertor (Aug 17, 2008)

A mate of mine got his Mercedes "teflon treated" by an authorized dealer.
Hi says cleaning the car now is just a matter of hosing the car with pure water, and the dirt slides off.

I haven't seen his car with this treatment. He paid around £300-400 to get it treated. (In Norway, where I come from).
As I am reading this thread along, I understand teflon has to be burnt on to stick.
What kind of treatment do you recon he got on his car?


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Something similar to Supaguard, Autoglym Lifeshine, Diamondbrite, etc, etc


----------

